# Goccopro / Xpress screen users ONLY - please



## philrigby (Jan 1, 2017)

I am fully aware that the RISO Goccopro system IS NOT the same as conventional screen printing, - and that most conventional screen printers are heavily dismissive of the whole concept.
this thread does not ask for their input.

what I am keen to discover is from fans of riso digital screen production systems.
what jobs do you love?
What jobs do you say NO to?
How do you maximise the benefits of the system? - and minimise the downsides?
What frame do you prefere?
What ink is your favourite?

Do you use heat press or tunnel?

What do you print besides fabric?

I please request that this thread is for genuine Goccopro users, so they can share what the system is good at, and request that traditional screen printers do not post negative opinions based on non experience.
thank you
phil logobear


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

Nobody??????


----------



## philrigby (Jan 1, 2017)

so we got ours last week, - and done 3 jobs on it, 11, 57, and 100 items.
wasted 4 on the 57 as it was block white on purple, - and since i have never screen printed before, I had no idea how to flood and scrape....
I am learning that being a messy person, and printing with plastisol do not nessesarily go hand in hand.
I must say it is very satisfying, - each print is very slightly different - it is a very un-digital process, but really satisfying to experience the ultra low cost per shirt, and speed of decorating.
I am going to have to re-assess what types of jobs we accept.
traditional screen print jobs with lots of solids are to be avioded...but the arty half-tones are a new space completely.
What do you do?


----------



## David1962 (Nov 28, 2013)

We have a QS 200. We love it! We concentrate on 1 & 2 color printing. That's 95% of the market. We've had ours for 2 years and all it does is make money for us. The traditional screen print trolls don't like it. You know what I'm okay with that. Our customers love the quality and super fast turnaround we give them.


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, we do dtg, screen print, vinyl and wide format printing and embroidery.
Only I hate making sceens and hate pre treat shirts for dtg.
So now i want to make a hybride print with white screenprint and color dtg.


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

I was interested in the 200 model the 17k price is a little eye opening and 400 a frame. Is registration easy. Can you list some pro and cons of unit

Thanks
Steve


----------



## David1962 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes it registers fine. The QS 200 does have some minor issues with large round circles. (meaning the edges don't meet up exactly) but this has not been a major issue. I know
RISO has been working on it. The frames are expensive, but we can mount a screen
in less than 4min. That makes up for the price.


----------



## philrigby (Jan 1, 2017)

my supplier has given me the option to trade up my 100 for the 200 within 3months for 100% of what i paid for it.
The 100 isn't really capable of tight registration ... are you happy with the 200 - should I upgrade ?
What are the benefits of the 200?


----------



## David1962 (Nov 28, 2013)

You just answered your own question. It's all about the registration and also you can produce larger images. 
You need to check out .goccopro.uk and see the work that Derek Mueller puts out with the 100. He gets a lot out of the 100.


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

I am not a user but i am looking to buy and because my experience with printing tees i never should buy a 100. Maybe for now you get the most one color jobs but after there come more and more people to get difficult jobs done.
Also for me is important that you can line it up with DTG print to hybride print.
So if the money is there i should upgrade.


----------



## philrigby (Jan 1, 2017)

so we have had our 100 a couple of months and done about 20 jobs.
All 1 colour, and mostly gone great.
Does the press make much difference, we are just using a $100 tabletop, with very little control over pop and position.
Sometimes we get thick deposits near the edges, and since I am new to all this, there can be variation betrwen prints.
Is this common to riso/goccopro, or just down to my inexperience, and poor press?
Wer are finding width limitations already, started using the frames in landscape to get extra width ... but they do seem a little small.
Anyone moved from a 100 to a 200?
How do you compare ?
Please share experiences.
Thanks. Phil


----------



## EddieHep (Apr 17, 2016)

OTE=philrigby;4100009]so we have had our 100 a couple of months and done about 20 jobs.
All 1 colour, and mostly gone great.
Does the press make much difference, we are just using a $100 tabletop, with very little control over pop and position.
Sometimes we get thick deposits near the edges, and since I am new to all this, there can be variation betrwen prints.
Is this common to riso/goccopro, or just down to my inexperience, and poor press?
Wer are finding width limitations already, started using the frames in landscape to get extra width ... but they do seem a little small.
Anyone moved from a 100 to a 200?
How do you compare ?
Please share experiences.
Thanks. Phil[/QUOTE]

We have had a 200 for 2 years. Were I am at we do not have sewage or septic tank and no water in the garage. We got it to do quick jobs without having to deal with getting someone to do small jobs. It is a good unit and we now print around 1000 shirts a week I just sub out large 3 color and up jobs 700 plus. I have about 60 newman frames that I keep designs on. Most of my jobs are 3 colors and less with a under base. I have several jobs of 200 with print flash print and no problems. I am in the process of getting a 8-6 auto in about 3 weeks. This system is great for me there are a few tricks to learn but after that I have no trouble doing a 5 or 6 color jobs with no registration issues.


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Eddie,

We also have a 200 but we have some tension problems. If you print more colors how much tension you give the screen. Also do you do cmyk printing ? Which mess you use ? 120 or 200
For us the qs 200 works fine.


----------



## EddieHep (Apr 17, 2016)

If it is a job with tight registration I tighten the screen to about 15 newtons let it relax overnight and them hit them again up to 15 to 17 newtons. I use the newman 18X 20 frames on my manual and will use 18 X 26 on the auto. I only use the square frames that I bought with the system on jobs that I will not have to reuse or one color they seem to move when I take them off the press. I will keep the newman for multi color jobs that I will be saving the screens. I us the 120 mesh most of the time but do use the 200 when I print wet on wet to cut down on ink deposit


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, does the mesh hold up on Newman frame? I have only used mesh panels in the past. Do you find it easy to tension the thermal mesh on the frame?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes it is not difficult but you need a Newman tension meter. A good tip from Eddie was "I tighten the screen to about 15 newtons let it relax overnight and them hit them again up to 15 to 17."
We work with Newman Roller Frame MZX-UL 20"x28" OD w/square bar


----------



## EddieHep (Apr 17, 2016)

They work good it takes a little while to get the hang of it but they do great. It has to be put on straight if not it will break in the corners every once in a while the screen slips when you start to tighten it I get a pice of packing tape and put it on the bar and that does it. I bought about 40 frames that were used and have 18 new ones. The ones that do slip are the oldest ones so they are probably wore out. If you buy used make sure you get stips to hold the screen they are not cheap about 10.00 a screen.


----------



## EddieHep (Apr 17, 2016)

Update on my screens I just had my anatol 8/7 set up and have printed several jobs with it and have had no problems. My only problem is keeping up with the machine my first single color job I did 24 shirts in 5 minutes


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

The begin was difficult and could only print 200-300 with a screen but because we had elections we print more 1000 pcs jobs and the screens keep up good.


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

I just bought the 25/36 How do you set up margins in Coreldraw. I keep getting errors


----------



## EddieHep (Apr 17, 2016)

We do not use Corel we have several different size frames and made temples and set the sizes in the soft wear when we print we take the size and subtract 4 inches 2 on either side and set it that way I would like to here how you like the new system. We just finished 750 shirt order with 2 strokes on white with no problem


----------



## topelovely (Dec 29, 2016)

EddieHep said:


> We do not use Corel we have several different size frames and made temples and set the sizes in the soft wear when we print we take the size and subtract 4 inches 2 on either side and set it that way I would like to here how you like the new system. We just finished 750 shirt order with 2 strokes on white with no problem



Hi Eddie, please we are about to startup with the Goccopro DSM approach and we intent to start with MiScreen. We understand the size limitation and 200dpi. What we need to know is how durable is the equipment? How many prints can it print before the Printhead wear out? What is the replacement cost of the printhead if it suddenly wears out before the warranty voids. 

In addition, what kind of press would you recommend we purchase with the system? We may replace MiScreen with a higher model possibly the Qs200 or Qs2536 in the next 6 months or a year. Hence we don't want to invest again on a press. We were infored by Ryonet that the Riley 350 cannot support the Miscreen frame. We want a sturdier Press that can support our growth like I said earlier. Thanks. Will appreciate your response.


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

I got this system blind. I went to NBM show in Atlantic City 2 years ago for the purpose of expanding our sublimation work. When I saw the simplicity of pressing a button and BAM a screen is made and goes straight to the press. I had never screen printed in my life. Now I enjoy it. Sub business is there but not pushing it. 

I would like to hear from others.


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

You can purchase aluminum base from other sources, other than the company that sold me it? If so where?


----------

